# strange thing on betta eyes..



## KuroKyoto (Dec 9, 2008)

So I left for a few days and came back, and found my betta with some weird thing on his eyes. It's this white dot right in the center on both eyes... 
But he doesn't seem to be having any problems. He's active and eating and all that junk. He's in a 10 gallon, which is fairly new, but he's been in there for a little while and he was perfectly fine before I left.
suggestions?
pics


----------



## fishielover123 (Apr 21, 2010)

Are they like cloudy? If not he could be a "diamond eye" and that could have happened because he matured (some bettas change color when they mature)
Diamond eye betta: http://www.aquabid.com/uploads/fwbettashmp1311384481.jpg
These fish are EXTREMELY rare. If you have one your very very very very lucky and im very very very very jealous


----------



## KuroKyoto (Dec 9, 2008)

fishielover123 said:


> Are they like cloudy? If not he could be a "diamond eye" and that could have happened because he matured (some bettas change color when they mature)
> Diamond eye betta: http://www.aquabid.com/uploads/fwbettashmp1311384481.jpg
> These fish are EXTREMELY rare. If you have one your very very very very lucky and im very very very very jealous


Not sure...looks SOMETHING like that? I'll try to get a pic


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

A permanently cloudy eye is desirable? I will never understand people


----------

